
Special relativity and the startup paradox by Matt from Xobni - sharpshoot
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2007/07/12/special-relativity-and-the-startup-paradox/
======
myoung8
I like the metaphor. Perhaps without meaning to you've also explained one of
the reasons it's attractive to take VC funding. Working those 3 years without
pay really sets you back, but if you're getting a competitive salary, it
doesn't and it's more like "other" jobs (and arguably more fun in most cases).

~~~
brezina
except if you calculate the effective hourly wage, i'm working illegally in
San Francisco where the minimum wage is something like $9.80/hr

~~~
myoung8
$9.80! I think it's still like $6 here in MD.

What if you factor in the expected value of cashing out on your equity?

------
acgourley
"gambling with time" is a very good way to put it. Not sure who gets the
original credit.

I also liked one of the comments on the blog post: "Keep travelling at light
speed till you expire."

------
mdakin
Once a problem is characterized the solution often follows naturally.

Luckily there are no physical laws that prevent reasonable solutions to
business/social problems of this sort.

